# Ramshot X-Terminator in .223



## bighands (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone have any experience with Ramshot X-Terminator in a .223 ?
I bought a can yesterday and am going to try it with the 40gr. Vmax. It looks like it should work real good. If you have tried it, please let me know how it worked and whatever else you know about it.
Thanks


----------

